# 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke



## akinci55 (2. November 2008)

*Wann:* 1.11.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 17:00-03:00
*Ort*: Schönberger Seebrücke
*Wetter*: bewölkt mit Nieselregen
*Wind*: 4-5 ost quer
*Köder*: Wattis 
*Wurfweiten*: 50 - 100m
*Wer: Ich und ein Kolege*
*Rutenzahl:* 2
*Vorfach*: doppel Haken 
*Fänge:* Ich 2 Dorsche und 11 Wittlinge 
*Größe und Gewicht:* Erste Dorsche 107cm und über 11 Kg :vik: Zweiter Dorsch 40 cm und 800 gr
*Bericht: *War ein sehr schöne abend. Brücke war sehr voll also mindestens 20 Angler. Waren wieder sehr viele Witlinge unterwegs (zum Glück) also es war kurz nach 2 Uhr und auf einmal hatte ich ein Sehr heftige zug an meine Rute. Also als ich anfing zu kurbeln dachte ich erst das ich ein hänge habe aber ab und zu hat er richtig doll gezogen dan war ich mir sicher das da was Großes kommt. Zum glück hate ich ein nachbar der ein selbstgebastelten Haken hatte in 4 meter länge. Ihn habe ich drum gebeten das er mir mal helfen soll. Als wir den Dorsch sicher gelandet haben konnten wir unsere Augen nicht glauben. Übrigen es hat nicht auf Wattwurm gebissen sonder auf Wittling. Wittling ist auf meine Wattwurm gegangen und der Dorsch auf Wittling. Also reine zufall und sehr viel Glück :vik:.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, so ein Fang von der Seebrücke ist schon der Hammer.
Petri Heil...


----------



## katasen (2. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

nice!

watn brummer


----------



## schadstoff (2. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Ja Petri ... wasn schöner Fisch !


----------



## Schwarzwusel (2. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht... Petri..#6


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

das ist doch mal ein richtiger Ausnahmefang von ner Seebrücke ! 
Glückwunsch ....


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Wow! Mächtiger Dickschädel!!!:q

Den von der Seebrücke zu fangen ist schon sehr geil.

Petri zu deinem Fang!:m


----------



## peterws (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Super Fisch! Das nächste Mal direkt mit Wittling am Haken?


----------



## Stachelfrosch1 (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Petri zum Erfolg! Schönes Tier


----------



## mb243 (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

hammer!!!


----------



## Franky (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! :m
Da zeigt sich mal wieder: großer Köder, großer Erfolg!! :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Goil!
Also ab sofort Köderfischrute mit Wittel


----------



## Honeyball (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Überbeißer von der Seebrücke...#d

Ich glaube, das mit Norwegen überleg ich mir nochmal |supergri|supergri:m




Ein ganz dickes Petri an den Fänger!!!


----------



## MINIBUBI (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Moin Moin
Großes  Petri 
Also schon mit Köderfisch von der Seebrücke....

MINIBUBI


----------



## Micha:R (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

:vik: petri  an den fänger ..... klasse teil .....#6


----------



## Ostsee72 (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

schöner Brocken!!!!!

dickes Petri:vik:


----------



## sunny (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

So einen Brocken hab ich bisher noch nicht mal auf'm Boot gefangen. 

Petri Heil kann ich da nur sagen #6.


----------



## SteinbitIII (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Donnerwetter Junge#6 Da kannst Du stolz auf Dich sein, ist ja fast wie nen 6 er im Lotto|wavey:


----------



## snofla (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

sauber...........dicket pertri


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Moin Moin ,
sauber und Petri zum klasse Fang :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## kali (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Glückwunsch zum Fang! :m
Da hast Du aber Glück gehabt das so ein hilfsbereiter Angelnachbar in der nähe war!
Sonst hättest Du echt Probleme gehabt!
Ich habe schon so manchen Angler gesehen der seinen Fisch auf grund der Größe und des nicht vorhandenen Landungsutensil verloren hat! 
Also nochmal, Glückwunsch...


----------



## akinci55 (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Da hast du völlig recht. Ich danke Ihne nochmal von hieraus recht herzlich. Wegen dem fehlenden Landungsutensil haben wir an dem gleichen Tag 2 sehr Große Dorsche verloren. Die waren auch mindestens 65-75cm.
Aber was mich am meisten erfreut ist das ich jetz weiß das die Dorsche doch noch vorhanden sind und auch noch in diese Größen. Also nicht unbedingt 107cm sondern 50-70cm.




kali schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Fang! :m
> Da hast Du aber Glück gehabt das so ein hilfsbereiter Angelnachbar in der nähe war!
> Sonst hättest Du echt Probleme gehabt!
> Ich habe schon so manchen Angler gesehen der seinen Fisch auf grund der Größe und des nicht vorhandenen Landungsutensil verloren hat!
> Also nochmal, Glückwunsch...


----------



## guifri (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Das Angeln mit lebendem KöFi ist in Deutschland verboten!!!



Petri


----------



## porscher (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Petri!


----------



## akinci55 (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Hi
Das weiß ich auch aber man seht das es zu guten erfolgen führt.  Aber meins war ja ganz was anderes, das war reine zufall. Also ungewollt mit lebenden köderfisch geangelt 


guifri schrieb:


> Das Angeln mit lebendem KöFi ist in Deutschland verboten!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Petri


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Hut ab!!! Petri!


----------



## Hausmarke (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Moin Moin , 
Petri zum klasse Fang....


----------



## Rosi (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Wou, Klasse! Blos gut daß du einen netten Helfer hattest. 11kg, die hebt man nicht so einfach über das Brückengeländer! Hattest du ein Glück! Dickstes Petri Heil.#6

Was meint ihr wie das in nächster Zeit dort voll sein wird.#h


----------



## Zanderlui (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

auch petri von mir-und jetzt grade so meine gedanken mit ner 3m spinne 30g wurfgewicht watbüxx und das ding dann auf snaps beim spinnen hallejuja wat der abgeht da heißt es schwitzen das die hose außen und innen gleichermaßen nass ist!!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Geiler Fisch!!!#6
Einen Dorsch dieser Größe "von Land" aus zu fangen, ist eine absolute Seltenheit und der Traum eines jeden Brandungsanglers. 

Meinen Glückwunsch zu dem Ausnahmefang:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Wirklich beeindruckender Fisch, digges *Petri Heil #6#6#6*


----------



## macmarco (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Kann mich meinen Vorredner nur anschließen!!!! Klasse Sache


----------



## nemles (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Großes Kino #6#6#6

Dickes fettes Petri zu diesem Ausnahmefang#6


----------



## petripohl (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Moin Moin,
jo und auch von mir nen 107  faches Petri.
Ich arbeite zur Zeit an der Ü70er :cHürde.
Gruß aus Hamburg#h
Malte


----------



## akinci55 (3. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Ich danke an allen für den sovielen Petri´s. #:
Alles ist schön und gut, ich bin auch stolz von mir  aber beim angeln habe ich immer versucht mein eigene Rekorde zu brechen und das war bevor ich den 107cm gefangen habe 65cm. Das 65 zu brechen war realisierbar aber 107cm werde ich nie wieder brechen können :-( . (Garnicht eingebildet |supergri)
Spaß bei seite ein traum ist von mir wahr geworden. Ich danke den Petri für den großen Dorsch


----------



## Rosi (4. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Hi Aki, wir haben das natürlich intern ausdiskutiert|bla: 

Der Haken mit Wattwurm hing im Wittling.
Der Haken war also weg.
Woran hing denn der Dorsch?
Hatte er den Wittling verschluckt? |kopfkrat


----------



## Klaus S. (4. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri, sowas fängt man nicht alle Tage.


----------



## akinci55 (4. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Aki, wir haben das natürlich intern ausdiskutiert|bla:
> 
> Der Haken mit Wattwurm hing im Wittling.
> Der Haken war also weg.
> ...


 
:q Also an der haken wo der Wattwurm hing biss der Wittling.
Wo der Dorsch den Wittling verschlemmern wollte hat er sich an der Hacken sich angehackt. Es hatt den Wittling auch nichtmall runterschlucken können weil es sich an der rechten seiter der Maul sich eingehakt hat. Das wahr auch ein haken in der Größe 0/2 also recht klein für so eine Große Dorsch aber Glück muss man ab und zu haben :q


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (4. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

WOW |uhoh:
fettes *Petri Heil* !!!


----------



## Rosi (4. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*



akinci55 schrieb:


> :q Also an der haken wo der Wattwurm hing biss der Wittling.
> Wo der Dorsch den Wittling verschlemmern wollte hat er sich an der Hacken sich angehackt. Es hatt den Wittling auch nichtmall runterschlucken können weil es sich an der rechten seiter der Maul sich eingehakt hat. Das wahr auch ein haken in der Größe 0/2 also recht klein für so eine Große Dorsch aber Glück muss man ab und zu haben :q



Das ist ein Ding! Da hattest du wirklich Glück.|bigeyes#6


----------



## bobbl (4. November 2008)

*AW: 107cm und 11KG Dorsch von der Seebrücke*

PETRI HEIL!!!
Wahnsinnsfisch


----------

